# Ford 661o wiring diagram



## agmech90 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi,

I am looking for the front half of a wiring diagram for a Ford 6610. The Ford dealer wants over $1000.00 for it and I just don't think there is that much to it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy agmech90,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

There is a post on page 4 of this Ford/New Holland tractor forum written by kalinkamaen entitled: 

Ford_Series_10_Models_2610_3610_4110_4610_5610_661 0_7610_Tractor_Repair_Manual 

It is a repair manual for a Ford 6610. Supposed to have wiring diagrams. Check it out.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Here is a copy of the link to repair manual from kalinkamaen.:

https://mega.co.nz/#!mItmAL4I!Wz5ZQLq7o5O7v8gkGEFiApInoM4kG0_wCgZl0NN TC9w


----------



## agmech90 (Jun 19, 2015)

*ford 6610 wiring diagram*

Thanks for the help. I was able to rewire based off of the info you provided. Great resource. THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Locke (Dec 1, 2019)

sixbales said:


> Here is a copy of the link to repair manual from kalinkamaen.:
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!mItmAL4I!Wz5ZQLq7o5O7v8gkGEFiApInoM4kG0_wCgZl0NN TC9w


Do you have a link for the series II? I have a 1989 6610


----------

